
A valve that controls your internet bandwith - ilkerd
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVWQfFAyhZ0
======
BrockSamson
I'm way more impressed by this than I feel I should be. Kudos!

------
cad
Put it on Kickstarter :) I would buy one.

~~~
ilkerd
We are planning on that :)

